# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Календарные праздники

## skar1983

Размещаем сценарии любых календарных праздников , которые могут подойти для использования только в Беларуси

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## skar1983

Ролик «Армия нужна»
 С чего начинается Родина? Да, конечно, с той песни, что в детстве пела нам над колыбелью мама, и, конечно, с картинки в твоём букваре, и с хороших и верных товарищей, что жили в соседнем дворе… И всё-таки, как мне теперь понятно, начинается она, прежде всего с той клятвы, с той воинской присяги, которую ты принёс ей, вступая в ряды Вооружённых Сил, став её солдатом, воином, а значит, и её защитником.
День Вооруженных Сил Республики Беларусь - это замечательный праздник мужества и героизма, знак глубочайшего уважения к защитникам Отечества, символ неразрывной связи разных поколений и преемственности лучших воинских традиций. Никому не позволено забывать, кто сыграл главную роль в разгроме нацизма, освобождении Европы и спасении мира от порабощения, кто своей жизнью и смертью добывал Великую Победу.
23 февраля - это священный день  тех, кто в суровое для Родины время вставал на ее защиту. Он символизирует неразрывную связь всех поколений защитников Отчизны, преемственность лучших воинских традиций. Это праздник тех, кто честно и преданно служит Родине, кто все силы и знания, энергию и талант, терпение и волю посвятил служению своему народу. 
«Уходят в армию ребята» 
Становление Вооруженных Сил республики, их развитие и боевой путь непосредственно связаны с историей нашего государства, с борьбой белорусского и русского народов за свободу и независимость Родины, за сохранение и упрочение завоеваний старших поколений. В нашем Отечестве воины издревле пользовались неизменной любовью народа, а трудная и опасная профессия - Родину защищать - всегда считалась одной из самых благородных. Такое отношение к ратному труду в народной среде воспитало у наших воинов качества, которые постоянно отмечали не только союзники, но и враги Беларуси. Эта несгибаемая воля к победе, стойкость в обороне, твердая решительность в наступлении, беззаветное мужество и храбрость, личная инициатива, массовый героизм, крепкое войсковое братство и взаимовыручка.
В XX столетии на долю Беларуси выпало немало испытаний. Но, несмотря на страшные потери и лишения, страна с честью и достоинством выходила из трудных ситуаций, добиваясь успехов в труде и боях именно потому, что народ и армия всегда в едином строю защищали свою землю, проявляя беспримерную доблесть. Белорусы выстрадали и осознали неоспоримую истину, что защита Отечества - это дело всенародное, обязанность и священный долг гражданина Беларуси. Поэтому и сегодня закономерно высокое чувство ответственности наших людей за сохранение мира и стабильности в родной стране. 
2. «Граница» Арсен Гармидер и Артур Пиренян
Ролик «Мир меняется»
В новом столетии чувство патриотизма, верного служения Родине приобретает еще большую актуальность и значимость потому, что появились новые вызовы и угрозы, которым надо противостоять в самых разных сферах - от информационной и экономической до военной. 
Славная боевая история Вооруженных Сил Республики Беларусь берет свое начало от первых отрядов Красной Гвардии, отрядов революционных солдат и матросов, которые явились первой формой вооруженной организации победившего в революции пролетариата. 
В огненные годы геройски и самоотверженно проявило себя мужественное поколение Гастелло, Заслоновых, Осиповых, Смирновых. Поколение, которое вынесло на своих плечах неимоверную тяжесть навязанной нам войны. Поколение, которое выстояло и победило. 
 Бессмертен подвиг Советского солдата, партизана, подпольщика, труженика тыла. Это они, павшие и живые, известные и безымянные, насмерть стоявшие в обороне, бесстрашно ходившие в огонь атак, сутками не покидавшие своего рабочего места, отдавшие все свои силы, а порой и жизнь, и есть истинные творцы Победы. 
В течение долгих десяти лет (1979-1989 гг.) участвовали советские воины, в том числе из Белоруссии, в героической и трагической войне в Афганистане. Из числа военнослужащих БВО, направленных в эту страну, погибло около 800 человек, было контужено и ранено свыше 1500, стало инвалидами около 900 
3. «Капитан Арктика» Аня Бурак
Ролик « мой папа самый лучший»
История современной белорусской армии берет свое начало 20 марта 1992 года, когда было принято постановление белорусского правительства «О создании Вооруженных Сил Республики Беларусь ». В этот же день парламент Белоруссии принял Закон «О Вооруженных Силах Республики Беларусь», на основании которого и началось их формирование. В качестве основы для формирования Белорусской армии послужили войска бывшего Белорусского военного округа, дислоцированные на территории республики. 
Вооруженные силы Белоруссии являются одной из крупнейших армий на постсоветском пространстве, да и вообще в Европе. Их численность составляет сегодня около 80 тыс. военнослужащих. В своем составе они имеют сухопутные войска, военно-воздушные силы и войска ПВО, которые оснащены самыми современными системами вооружения (танки Т-80, бронетранспортеры БТР-80, самоходные гаубицы "Мста-С", реактивные системы залпового огня "Град", "Ураган" и "Смерч", самолеты МиГ-29, Су-27, зенитно-ракетные системы С-200 и С-300 и др.).
Вооруженные Силы Республики Беларусь, сохраняя и преумножая славные традиции защиты Отечества, надежно стоят на страже созидательного труда белорусского народа.
4. Поппури  Ю.Скарговский,  А. Гармидер, А. Пиренян
По доброй традиции 23 февраля белорусский народ торжественно отметит День Защитников Отечества и Вооруженных сил Республики Беларусь.
Этот день – дань нашего уважения всем поколениям героического прошлого.
Этот день стал символом всенародного призвания ратного подвига воинов, доблести и мужества Защитников Родины, проявленных в годы Великой Отечественной войны, на полях сражений на земле Афганистана, на охране рубежей своей страны.
Везде прошли истории солдаты,
Могучие, везде шагали вы,
Сквозь гром войны, невзгоды и утраты,
Пред смертью не склоняя головы.
Финал. «Если бы парни всей Земли»  Ю.Скарговский,  А. Гармидер, А. Пиренян

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## iulianna

Добрый вечер. Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью. Нужно провести концертную программу в Ледовом Дворце , посвящённую к Всемирному Дню здоровья. Программа на полчаса. Может, у кого есть, что? А то, я искала в нете, ничего подходящего не нашла

----------

